# Sad News



## BullittMustang (Mar 28, 2003)

I know I haven't been on here for awhile. Just wanted to let to let you know that my best friend Rocky has passed away.
We found out he was sick on Christmas Eve, took him to the vet. They recommended to bring him to Purdue University Animal Hospital for further testing. We took him the day after Christmas. They did all sorts of testing. He stayed there for 3 days. They determined he had cancer. We took him home with chemo treatments, it was in his lungs, he could not breathe well. He passed at home on 1-5-13. Here he is just a couple week before, looking great as usual. He would have been 10 on February 9th.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that. RIP Rocky.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Aww... He was beautiful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry. RIP Rocky.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  He was beautiful.......:rip: *Rocky*


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

R.I.P Rocky, sorry for your loss he looked like an amazing dog


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He sure looked good for his age. He's gorgeous. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

PupperLove said:


> He sure looked good for his age. He's gorgeous. I am so very sorry for your loss.


I agree, he looks great in that picture. Sorry for your loss. RIP


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Rocky.
Sheilah


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

RIP handsome boy


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, rip rocky


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

He doesn't look anywhere near 10 in the picture. Gorgeous dog. So sorry for your loss....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry for your loss of your Rocky. It is a so hard to lose these wonderful animals. Run free Rocky run free.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

He's gorgeous. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BullittMustang (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks to all for your kind words. It really is a devastating loss. He was always very strong and healthy until the very end. He always looked great for his age. Here is a pic from the summer a couple from november.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for ur loss! He was a very handsome guy! Hope he didn't suffer much! Maybe Kaiser's bugging him in doggy heaven!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww I'm so sorry for your loss he was so beautiful :rip: Rocky


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Rest in Peace Rocky.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rocky looked like a very handsome, sweet, and happy guy. Rest in peace, Rocky. :angel:


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry for your loss----Rocky was a very handsome guy.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Just catching up here. I am so sorry to read this. Hugs.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I lost my Lab on the same day this year at 10.5 years old. The necropsy showed that he had an adrenal tumor that has metastatized into his lungs, and he died just hours after going in for his yearly checkup and getting a clean bill of health. I'm sorry for your loss. It's very difficult to deal with the loss.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry for your loss, that was so fast. Really handsome.


----------

